# 4th date done :)



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Went ice skating as planned and we had a lot of laughs seeing as how neither of us could actually skate :b Managed to only fall on my *** once! 

After this we went "downtown" I guess you call it in english and I went to hold her hand and she reciprocated!  My heart stood still a second when I did it but man what a rush when she held on to my hand!

We had a lot of fun downtown and ended up eating some pizza before heading back to her place. There we played some MarioKart and had some fun for a couple of hours before I headed home.

Didnt go for any kiss but still very happy  Told her afterwards in a text that I had a lot of fun and that I'd like to see her again wanted to see me again. She answered that she too had a good time and that she'd like to see me again 

Took a chance and it went well so I'm very happy right now  Might not be a huge deal to any of you but personally its a big win 

Hope I'm getting closer to a relationship with her because she's an awesome girl and I'm already starting to care about her.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats and great job.

You had a personal win and that is the most important. Some people take it slow and some a little faster.

Good job buddy:yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Who did you pick in Mario Kart? If you picked Mario first and then she chose Luigi after you than you're definitely in!!!! Good job!


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha  I played Birdo I think it was called and a ghost or something  Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I got all excited when you said you went 'downtown'. Then I realized you actually meant 'downtown'. But holding hands was good too.:yay


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Nessy, congratulations man! I can imagine how great it made you feel while you were holding her hand.


----------



## rfc (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats! Keep up the good work


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you all  Gonna ask if she wants to see a movie next week and then see if I can get myself to go for the kiss


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratz man ! How awesome ! 2 thumbs up


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Good job Nessy! It definitely is a great feeling when she holds your hand 



Ape in space said:


> I got all excited when you said you went 'downtown'. Then I realized you actually meant 'downtown'. But holding hands was good too.:yay


Hahahahah.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

next date ask her the big question and if she says yes move in for the kiss when you say goodbye to her :yes then sniff her hair :clap


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Go for the kiss!


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I think she might think it's really cute and sweet that you didn't go in for the kiss yet, and if she really likes you she might be the one to kiss you  ..... But I'm happy for you,.. that's great


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats. Dating is always a challenge but it definitely feels good when it goes well. Go for the kiss next date, she'll like it


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Sam1911 said:


> next date ask her the big question and if she says yes move in for the kiss when you say goodbye to her :yes then sniff her hair :clap


what


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww so sweet. Congrats


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

these threads of yours always makes me smile - good job, bro!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats & great job Nessy! :clap


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't even know you but nonetheless I'm quite thrilled for you. It's nice to know something good is happening to someone. I hope you get the girl in the end.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats, you seem to be doing it well. My advice is to show some physical contact, as soon as possible. A few touches here and there... a hug from behind ... a kiss... whatever.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the support!  You guys are the only ones that knows what's going through my head so it feels good to share. (Was also unsure about using the word "downtown" seeing as how it could be misinterpreted )


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay! I'm so happy for you:clap.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice...sounds like in a few dates you really will be going "downtown.". 

I was disappointed at first that you didn't go for the kiss but then I remembered that even going for the hand hold for the first time can be pretty terrifying, so that was a big accomplishment. Now you going for the kiss will be that much easier for you and for her.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Planning to kiss her tomorrow when we are going to watch a movie at her place  Starting to care for this girl, feel like I can just be myself and have fun with her. Hope this continues to go well so that we might end up in a relationship.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*that's really awesome!!!*

"Might not be a huge deal to any of you but personally its a big win "

You are so very wrong! IT IS A HUGE DEAL! Wise use of the smilies BTW. Here's some more: :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------

